# Help with travel: London 2012 Journey Planner



## KingfisherBlue (30 June 2012)

Have noticed threads related to getting to Greenwich, from various parts of the country, some relatively 'local', and some definitely not. Check out this official travel planner:


http://travel.london2012.com/SJPWeb/Pages/JourneyPlannerInput.aspx


I think it's a great link, and hope it will help folk


----------



## Jo_x (2 July 2012)

I thought I'd planned my journey and this seems to have massively overcomplicated it - so just a warning that what it suggests may not be the best way...


----------



## charmeroo (2 July 2012)

Well I put my journey details into this planner and the only option it gave me for getting to Greenwich on 7th August was to travel up the night before arriving about 11.30pm!  And then it gave me no options at all for the return journey!!  Interesting!!!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (2 July 2012)

Massively overcomplicated my journey hence previous post. Was giving me some strange options.


----------

